# Is it worth trying IUI?



## fimo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm new here, very similar situation to many of you, conceived my beautiful daughter one month after coming of the pill, we have now been TTC for 2yrs+ with no luck.  

My partner & I are 35, I went to see my consultant today & was told my follicle count was reasonable at 15 but my AMH score was only 5.7, she advised that the two scores didn't match up but that can happen ?! 

We were given the option of IUI or IVF ?  I'm so confused, I don't hear about many success stories with IUI but feel IVF is such a huge step to take..!

Does anyone have any success stories with IUI ?

Thank you for reading

fimo x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Fimo,

I was in the exact same position as you at the end of last year and I chose to give IUI a go first. Unfortunately for us it didn't work and we are now going for IVF. However, plenty of women have got their BFPs first, second, third time [even their fifth attempt if you look at the older IUI threads]. I think it has helped to prepare me for the IVF process which, if I'm honest, I'm still finding overwhelming. IUI was a much easier experience for me.

Are you going private? If so, you have to consider the money and [unfortunately] time. We were told that that the first six attempts at IUI had the same odds but these fell sharply from the seventh attempt but also the younger you have IVF, the more chance of success so we set ourselves a limit of three IUIs before taking the leap to IVF.

I hope that's offered you some food for thought and not just confused you more .

All the best .


----------



## fimo (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, we are having private treatment  & moving house (everything at once!) so money is a factor, but like you said if IUI doesn't work I'm preparing myself for IVF, which at the moment seems a bit scary! 

Thank you again it's good to know I'm not alone & indeed v lucky I have my DD.

Best wishes to you & I hope the IVF process gets easier!!

X


----------



## lclark008 (May 14, 2011)

Hi, we have a 5 year old conceived naturally and have been trying for 4 years.  We had 3 IUI's last year which didn't work.  My personal opinion is we should have gone straight to IVF as the success rates are low.  However, our clinic insisted we have 3 rounds before we moved to IVF.  I do agree though it has prepared me for what is involved in the IVF process and we are now currency awaiting egg transfer at the weekend.  I must say, it's not as bad once you get over the injections.


----------



## fimo (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply & sorry for the delay in mine! We decided to go ahead with IUI & this took place on Saturday, so I'm on the 2WW! Trying to be upbeat, but there is a big part of me that is realistic & know the chances are slim! Oh well there is nothing more I can do at present.

Good luck with the IVF x


----------



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi

We have a DD born Aug 2007 and started trying for #2 straight away mainly because of my age (38 at the time). After a miscarriage at 12 wks following 2 cycles of clomid we opted to move onto IUI and fell pregnant at 40 on the 1st cycle with our gorgeous daughter #2 who is now nearly a year old. IUI certainly worked for us and I would say give it a go as we were constantly told that IVF doesn't have as good success rates albeit I think they were referring to me as an oldie!!!


----------

